# Palladium bead



## kjavanb123 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi

A client brought me 8 litres of copper-palladium nitrate solution. 

Here is 0.3 gram of Palladium bead from 1 litre of that solution. I smelted the Palladium powder with 10 grams of lead and cupel it.




Processed the rest of solution and smelted the Palladium powder and previous bead with lead and cupel the lead button to get the following, 1.32 grams of Palladium button.



Here is a clear picture of that button.




Based on streaks on the surface I assume it is very pure.

Thanks and regards
KJ


----------

